# EGRC-BPT Valve Function?



## KevinJackson (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. My check engine light just came on a few weeks ago, I pulled the code:

P402

EGRC-BPT Valve Function

It's a 1997 Nissan Pathfinder
100,000 miles

Looking for a recommendation on what to do. Is this a cheap repair? I don't want to get ripped off with another mechanic, seems like every time I take it in they find thousands of dollars worth of other stuff to repair...

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0402 code is caused by a problem with the BPT valve which controls the amount of vacuum to the EGR valve according to the exhaust pressure.

The BPT is located at the back of the motor on the passenger's side; it's next to the EGR. The first thing to check is a short piece of hose that runs from the bottom of the BPT to the side of the EGR; this hose carries some of the exhaust and has a tendency to get a burnt hole. Aside from that, check all the other vacuum hoses for cracks. If everything looks OK, then the BPT itself may be bad.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, this happened exactly like this on my Sentra... replaced the little rubber hose, problem fixed...


----------

